# Controllers - what's your system?



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Hey guys - seeing all the new toys Apex has been rolling out for their systems....makes my eyes wander from my trusted and true GHL Profilux.

Just wondering what everybody else runs for controllers and how they like everything.


----------



## TankCla (Dec 31, 2010)

I have a RKE Titanium w/NET & Salinity probe. It doesn't compare with Apex, but it is a good and reliable controller.
I became completely dependent on it. I can't imagine reefing without a controller.


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

I have Digital Aquatics Reef keeper for 4 years. Never had a problem and just changed temp prob 1 time.

it is not good for your needs but for the temperature control is a must, assuming how unrealizable the heaters

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## phomaniac (Oct 10, 2010)

I have a apex lite had have had it for 3 years now it has been used on 2 tanks builds

over the years I have added more to the system and even after 3 years the system has yet to feel outdated the APEX team keeps adding more features. I have no experiences with other controllers but I would not think twice about getting an apex again.


----------



## fury165 (Aug 21, 2010)

ameekplec. said:


> Hey guys - seeing all the new toys Apex has been rolling out for their systems....makes my eyes wander from my trusted and true GHL Profilux.
> 
> Just wondering what everybody else runs for controllers and how they like everything.


LOL what a timely discussion Ameek... I am at the same crossroad since I have increased my automation and have too many points of interface.

I have two reef keeper Lites and a Reefkeeper Elite with .net module running on my DT, FRAG and QT tanks. I run an AI Director to control my Vegas on the DT and Frag tanks. To keep an eye on the sump I run IP cam plus one for the DT that needs to be replaced.

I feel like while DA stuff is good, I've outgrown it. Digital Aquatics has made no advancements to keep their controllers up to date with respect to integration with third party equipment. I started to look at the Echotech reeflink for Vortechs and Radions and realized this was crazy...another dedicated controller. What I'd like to really do is to consolidate all of what I'm currently doing to one interface/controller plus add

-Full automated control of Vortech pumps tied into feeding, lighting effects etc.
-Automated feeding, with the ability for on remote adhoc feeding.
-rich web experience with full control and mobile app. 
-remote updating and programming.

The Apex plus three modules looks like it will get me to that goal but I still have some things to consider before i start ripping out my controllers.


----------



## Flexin5 (Nov 12, 2011)

I just have a reef keeper lite and i find that it's more than enough. pretty much just saves me from yanking out cords when it's time to do a waterchange. nice to have the temp nice and stable, lights are controlled by the AI controllers, what more do you need? lol


----------



## fury165 (Aug 21, 2010)

flexin5 said:


> what more do you need? Lol


total tank domination,!!:d


----------



## fury165 (Aug 21, 2010)

fury165 said:


> total tank domination,!!:d


Wtf??! I typed this in all caps and it got posted in lowercase


----------



## Flexin5 (Nov 12, 2011)

^LOL 

i won't lie, someone came over to my house for some frags and he had the apex on his iphone, it was cool to see how your tank was doing without being there.


----------



## TankCla (Dec 31, 2010)

Flexin5 said:


> ^LOL
> 
> i won't lie, someone came over to my house for some frags and he had the apex on his iphone, it was cool to see how your tank was doing without being there.


You can have any controller on your iOS/Android. I have my RKE on iPhone.


----------



## Flexin5 (Nov 12, 2011)

TankCla said:


> You can have any controller on your iOS/Android. I have my RKE on iPhone.


I thought about getting the NET module for my RKL, but i think that it would make me look at it too much and i would want to start to screw with things..lol


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

I've used both Profilux and APEX. $$$ aside, both have their pros and cons. Overall, they both are excellent controllers and can offer the same degree of control. One can't truly go wrong with one over the other. I can't comment on the RK as I've never used one.

Profilux has an easy GUI interface to input settings and is feature rich when new components are added. The device/component "pathway tree" is easy to follow and remains in view. APEX you have to input code for the settings and the dropdown menu can be pretty long if you have a lot of items to control/monitor.

APEX has EVERYTHING that is connected to the system in "tiles" on the web interface. You can arrange on the main display (Dashboard) of your device and can create many dashboards profiles to suit your monitoring/control needs. You have to go through the various menu options in Profilux.

While both work well in Windows environment, APEX is more MAC friendly per se and the support from the Neptune forum and CS, IMHO, is on par w/GHL if not a bit better.

That's about the broad basics IME with the two products. IMHO, if you are deciding on a purchasing a controller or changing to another, ask those that could give a "tour" of their controlling system.

JM2C


----------



## Flexin5 (Nov 12, 2011)

^ I think that these monitors will really come into play when they perfect a constant parameter meter like that do-hickey that was posted a while back, especially if your dosing. You could be out of the house, see calcium drop for whatever reason, and make the adjustment. It would be a good preventative measure from parameter swings I think.


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Great insights as usual Wilson, thanks!!

GHL is always a little slow to release the most "trendy" or in vogue hardware, but they do do a good job once they do. 

I'd be interested to see a full Apex system in action though.


----------



## fury165 (Aug 21, 2010)

ameekplec. said:


> Great insights as usual Wilson, thanks!!
> 
> GHL is always a little slow to release the most "trendy" or in vogue hardware, but they do do a good job once they do.
> 
> I'd be interested to see a full Apex system in action though.


+1 for sure.


----------



## Addicted (Jan 1, 2014)

I recently added an Apex to my tank. It's great so far. Controlling my Kessil is fantastic.


----------



## fury165 (Aug 21, 2010)

Addicted said:


> I recently added an Apex to my tank. It's great so far. Controlling my Kessil is fantastic.


Which model and modules did you get?


----------



## Addicted (Jan 1, 2014)

fury165 said:


> Which model and modules did you get?


Apex Jr. with VDM module.


----------



## badmedicine (Oct 27, 2012)

any one interested in a GROUP BUY ??? If there are enough of us, maybe a retailer would offer a bargain.


----------



## fury165 (Aug 21, 2010)

badmedicine said:


> any one interested in a GROUP BUY ??? If there are enough of us, maybe a retailer would offer a bargain.


I'd certainly be interested


----------



## Flameangel (Sep 25, 2013)

I'm using GHL Profilux 3.1 EX Aquarium Computer.....expensive but alot of features and excellent support.


----------



## Mikeylikes (Nov 22, 2013)

Apex group buy .... I'm interested.


----------



## fury165 (Aug 21, 2010)

So I have been doing a bit of research and it appears the Apex jr. is limited to four additional modlues PH monitoring would require the purchase of an additional module and probe. So that kills the Jr. For me.

The interesting thing is that I could run all my tanks off of a single system, I'd just need to purchase a pc8, and probes for the appropriate monitoring i want to do on the particular tank. All tanks would be managed from one interface. 
I wonder if I would be able to control the AIs and Vortechs on two tanks using one WXD and one AI module.

Now the limitation for me doing this is that the aquabus cable I need will be over 100' long and the longest Neptune sells is 15'. It appears that the aquabus cable is a plain old USB-A m/m cable, and can be as long as 200'..so it is just a matter of sourcing one that long.


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

DELETED

Advice could have been damaging to equipment and potential problems.

See following post


----------



## fury165 (Aug 21, 2010)

wtac said:


> The AquaBus Cable is a USB cable.


Thanks for the link WTAC, I thought I read that you shouldn't use active or boosted usb cables on the Apex - am I mistaken?


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

Crap...I think you are correct on that due to voltage differences used by APEX and standard USB; 12v vs 5V. Which is what I'm not sure 100% but still poking around. I've seen USB-CAT5 adapters but again, not sure if that's an option either.

I've edited the other post so that they don't mess up their APEX.


----------



## fury165 (Aug 21, 2010)

wtac said:


> Crap...I think you are correct on that due to voltage differences used by APEX and standard USB; 12v vs 5V. Which is what I'm not sure 100% but still poking around. I've seen USB-CAT5 adapters but again, not sure if that's an option either.
> 
> I've edited the other post so that they don't mess up their APEX.


No worries, thanks for the follow up


----------



## fury165 (Aug 21, 2010)

I've also seen mention of hooking up series of shorter cables to get to your desired length. Will have to dig some more into that route.


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

This is the most definitive for APEX I have found:

LINK


----------



## fury165 (Aug 21, 2010)

wtac said:


> This is the most definitive for APEX I have found:
> 
> LINK


I saw this and you are right about it being definitive. Shipping to Canada seems reasonable too.


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

I can kick myself...forgot about the Neptune Forum...recommending the same place:

LINK

Could have saved us lots of time searching...LOL!


----------



## Flameangel (Sep 25, 2013)

I'm wondering why not use a Powerline Adapter instead of a lengthy usb cable,is it not possible,to control your Apex unit within the house?My Profilux has such an option although it's Ethernet cable connected to the router and I can access the interface wirelessly.


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

I think fury's Q has to do with the APEX main control module on one system and the second system to control/monitor w/additional modules is ~100' away. The APEX modules are communicate through a "beefed up" USB cable system to handle the 12V vs 5V in typical computers accessories.


----------

